# Returning to cage drama!



## Chez

Hi all 

Because I have house dogs, I allocate a couple of hours each AM & PM for Billie to be free from his cage while the dogs are outside. Billie, being a teil, is very smart & so now knows when it's time to return into his cage & is doing everything he can to avoid it. I have tried a few different tactics, but he wakes up to each of these after a couple of times lol. 


I NEVER feed him outside of the cage now that he is very tame, so in the past I have always known he would return to the cage for food. NOT SO anymore 

Yesterday for eg, I had him on me for 5 hours whilst trying to do some much needed housework; it was not only difficult, but really quite annoying. 

For those of you who are also limited to the amount of times each day you can have your teils free ranging, how do you get them to return to their cage without all the fuss?

All advice welcome & needed


----------



## pache11

Hello Chez,

Are his wings clipped? If not, I would recommend clipping or having his wings clipped. He could escape or get in situations that would cause him more trouble. When their wings are clipped they also act more dependent on their owner.

My tiel, Kugel, is 21 and we have two german shepherds that mostly ignore him. Still, I do not allow him outside when they are free, one move that the dogs interpret as prey could end his life even if they seem ok with him normally. 

I teach my tiels to step and practice that regularly. It is a great way to subtly establish that you are in control of where he goes. Kugel will act up occasionally, but I ignore his protests and proceed with what I am doing. They all seem to love the interaction outside the cage and be thankful that your tiel is bonded with you. Marker/Clicker training is also helpful to shape behaviors that make life easier with your companion. My female shepherd is also marker trained. I grew up training german shepherds and was a “Old School” trainer in my youth. My tiel taught me to value the methods of positive reinforment and helped me become a better dog trainer as well.


----------



## Chez

Thank you for your reply pach11 

Billie will 'step up' at all times, *except* from my shoulder, which of course is his fave spot when with me. The trouble I am having is physically returning Billie into his cage, because as soon as we go anywhere near the door, he takes off either by flight or foot lol.

Re: his wings ... a couple of feathers from one wing were clipped when I purchased him a month ago. I really would prefer not to clip them again, as I see it as only natural & hate to see them faulter & crash land; potentially doing them great harm.


----------



## xoxsarahxox

haha sometimes Aero doesnt want to go back in his cage....when i take him near it he'll just keep flying away so when he's being a brat like that i usually have to gently hold his wings (so he cant fly away) until hes in the cage


----------



## Chez

I am doing that too, Sarah, but my problem with that is, you spend countless hours teaching them to* trust your hands*, & then you kind of negate that trust by handling them in a way that you know they hate. Grrrrrr


----------



## xoxsarahxox

hmmm okay then please disregard my idea


----------



## roxy culver

I'm not quite sure how to handle this as I would do as Sarah does, but regarding his clip, did you even up the other side? A one sided clip can cause bad balance and its usually best to have the wings match so they can grow in evenly. Good luck getting him back to the cage!


----------



## Chez

The woman clipped only 2 feathers on one side, hence his first flights were imbalanced with crash landings. This doesn't happen anymore, he flies & lands great.

I really don't want to have his wings clipped, as to me, it seems unnatural for a bird not to fly.


----------



## Belinda

Try distracting him with some millet whilst you return him to the cage.


----------



## Chez

Thanks Belinda 

Unfortunately, he is awake up to that trick also 

I think what this shows is, that Billie is the boss, & I have to turn that around. Or at least make it look like I'm in charge


----------



## RobinWalters

That is funny because I have had the same problem as you! When I get him to step up on my finger and then put him on top of his cage. When my time is up that I can spend and it is time to go back in the cage he does the same thing as you are talking about. Know for the last 2 days he want even step up.

Gets alittle deppresing at times that is for sure.

I have only had Jr about 5 weeks and he eats millet out of my hands and lets me pet his head and use to step up.

I am trying to start a fresh with him and see if that helps.

Good Luck to you - let us know if you figure out away to get your baby back in the cage.


----------



## Roger

I dont know if anyone has already mentioned this.. but. I use to have trouble getting my tiel in his cage but then someone told me this technique. 

You say your tiel steps up all the time.. a few mins before u want to put him back in his cage. get him to step up on your finger. talk him for a little walk around. **make sure he cant see his cage!!** then get closer to his cage and make sure he is facing away from his cage. then put him in the cage and turn him around facing a perch inside the cage and he will probs try and fly but hes already in cage or he will just step up on to the perch!.. Thats how i solved my tiels problem! 

Hope this Helps!


----------



## beckins

one of mine does the same thing-loves to wind us up at bedtime, get anywhere near that cage door n shes off! our other one prefers not to have the hassle of being chased around and just goes in though  why cant they all be like that ?! Lol


----------



## Woodstock

There are times that Woodstock *refuses* to go back into his enclosure. I distract him and then put a very light handkerchief over his body with his wings close to his body of course and then carefully put him in while praising him all the way. Usually he goes back in on my finger and I always praise him as we go. I find this method the most effective as I won't "chase" him from curtain rods to bookshelves to whatever. It is just frustrating for him and me and only promotes a "game on" attitude with a highly intelligent creature.


----------



## pache11

Cockatiels can fly level quite well with their wings clipped moderately. I clip mine just enough to keep him from being able to gain much altitude. This can still be dangerous is he gets out and there is a bit of wind. I trim the last three primaries of both wings and this lets him land and fly short level or descending trips inside. A fully flighted tiel is a strong flyer and will quickly be out of sight if an accident happens. I left Kugel with a friend when I left on a trip and he flew out her window when she changed is food. He flew to the roof of the 2 story apartment and she was brave enough to climb to the edge of the roof and put his cage there. He returned to his cage and everthing was fine. This was 10 years ago. We will have been married for 4 years this July. 

If you have your tiel long enough accidents can and will happen. I would rather be conservative and limit his flight just a bit. He wouldn't know how to provide for himself if he got out and in the wrong season he would be dead in a short period of time.

I'm older and a bit wiser now. Two new german shepherds required me to purchase Kugel a new cage. They don't pay him any attention, but could have knocked his old cage over easily. This one is built pretty tought and I have pics of it in the Introductions section under the heading: Hello Everyone


----------



## Chez

> You say your tiel steps up all the time.. a few mins before u want to put him back in his cage. get him to step up on your finger. talk him for a little walk around. **make sure he cant see his cage!!** then get closer to his cage and make sure he is facing away from his cage. then put him in the cage and turn him around facing a perch inside the cage and he will probs try and fly but hes already in cage or he will just step up on to the perch!.. Thats how i solved my tiels problem!
> 
> Hope this Helps!


Thanks Roger, I have been doing as you advised & it has helped. 

Interestingly, I was out of town for a week recently & my hubby said he had no difficulty in returning Billie to his cage, & suggested that it was maybe due to the fact that he assumes he's in charge & therefore more assertive in his movements & expectations. I know this is true for handling dogs, so I am going to try being more assertive with him today. Wish me good luck :blush:


----------

